# Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

Können sich Fische der Teichgröße anpassen; den ich hab einen kleinen Teich und ich bin total fasziniert von Koi-Karpfen.

Bitte auf die Frage antworten würde mich freuen!

Gruß
tomz


----------



## B ausm westen (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*

Hi Tomz,

das stimmt überhaupt nicht!!
Es ist leider ein weit verbreiteter Glauben:evil 
Es kann nur sein das die Fische kleiner bleiben durch falsche Haltungsbedingungen z. B. zu kleines Becken wie es bei dir´der Fall wäre oder durch falsche Ernährung.

Würdest du aufhören zu wachsen wenn mann dich in ein kleines Zimmer dein Leben lang einsperren würde?

Am besten du baust ein schönen großen Teich wo sich die Fische auch wohlfühlen würden 

wir würden dir auf jeden Fall dabei helfen


----------



## Dodi (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*

Hallo Tomz!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Ich hab mal Deine Frage zu den Einsteiger-Fragen verschoben - an das Schwarze Brett gehört das nicht. 

Aus Deinem Profil ist zu ersehen, dass Du einen Teich mit lediglich 500 l hast. Leider kannst Du darin keine Koi halten. Diese werden doch sehr groß (um die 80-100 cm können es sein) und passen sich leider der Teichgröße nicht an!  
Pro Koi musst du min. 1.000 l Wasser rechnen - das wäre bei Dir also nur 1/2 Koi...:sorry 

Da würde also nur eine entsprechende Teicherweiterung helfen, natürlich auch mit entsprechender Filterung.

Also, schlag Dir mal die Koihaltung in 500 l aus dem Kopf - aber schön, dass Du wenigstens vorher gefragt hast und nicht unwissend Koi in so ein kleines Becken gesetzt hast! 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Olli.P (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*

Hi Tomz,

zu deiner Frage: NöÖÖ    

Normalerweise rechnet soll man pro (Ausgewachsenen) Koi min. 1000L Wasser einplanen mehr ist natürlich besser.....

Wenn du also Koi halten willst wirst du wohl nicht um eine Vergrösserung drum rum kommen......... 

Und wenn du das machen willst dann mach es sofort richtig 

Ich liege mit meinem Teichvolumen auch schon hart an der Grenze...... 

Da meine Koi aber noch nicht sooo groß sind, hab ich noch ein wenig Zeit meinen Teich ein drittes und dann auch sicherlich letztes mal zu vergrößern.
Ich muss nur noch meine bessere Hälfte davon überzeugen.....

Und das schlimme ist, wenn einen erst einmal das Koi-fieber gepackt hat, könnte man jedesmal wenn mal wieder beim Händler vorbeischaut, einen neuen Koi mitnehmen........


----------



## Hawk0210 (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*

Hi Tomz,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier im forum!!


P.S.Kann mich Dodi nur anschliessen


----------



## Chrisinger (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*

Hallo Tomz,

besser spät als nie auch von mir ein Willkommen hier im Forum......

Zu deinem Thema,das problem kenne ich von mir selber.Auch Koi gekauf und dann noch einen und dann noch einen,der verkäufer sagte das die sich der grösse anpassen.... machen sie nicht.......


Also keinen Koi bei 500 liters.....


LG Chris


----------



## karsten. (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Passen sich die Fische der Teichgröße an?*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Können sich Fische der Teichgröße anpassen; den ich hab einen kleinen Teich und ich bin total fasziniert von Koi-Karpfen.
> 
> Bitte auf die Frage antworten würde mich freuen!
> 
> ...




Hallo willkommen 

o.k , besser mal gefragt !

klares Nein !

Tiere passen Ihren Habitus nicht ungeeigneten Haltungsbedingungen an !

Koi´s können bei optimalen Bedingungen über 50 Jahre alt werden
DAS würde sich bei DER Teichgröße allerdings "anpassen" .........

mfG


----------

